# منتدى جديد مختص في ادارة المشاريع



## احمد عامل هزاع (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الأعزاء في المنتدى اقدم لكم منتدى جديد مختص في ادارة المشاريع
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

وما هى طبيعة المشاريع التى ترغبها


----------



## the pump (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على الإشارة والتعريف
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز أبو صالح 
هذا المنتدى الجديد نسخة أخرى من ملتقى المهندسين العرب والمواضيع مكررة وأيضا" فهناك مشاركات لأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين أخذت ووضع عليها أسماء أخرى ولو كان هناك أمانة لتم طرح المادة فى هذا المنتدى برابط على ملتقى المهندسين ولو أن ذلك لا يعتبر ذا قيمة لأن المفترض عدم تكرارالمواضيع بهذة الكثافة وأن يتم التنسيق بين المنتديات المتشابهة فى الغرض لعدم تكرار المواضيع
لقد وجدت مشاركتى السابق طرحها فى الملتقى ( شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل والتجهيز لة ) قد تحول الى كتاب بأسم المهندس ( الطحاوى ) دون ذكر لأى شىء عن مصدر المادة مع أنة يشرح المشروح الذى قدمتة فى شرحى والذى أعمل بة حاليا"00 المفترض كما نعرف فأن أى باحث أو دارس فى حالة الأستعانة بعمل آخر لزميل أن يشير الى ذلك ولا ينسبة الى نفسة ولكم أن تقارنوا كتاب الطحاوى الذى أرفقة لكم وأرجو أن تعودوا الى مشاركتى فى مشروع بريمافيرا وأريد أن أعرف رأى الزملاء
وخاصة" رأى أبوصالح وأبو محمد ونهر النييل
رابط الكتاب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/86075/1195904040.zip


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مأساة من مآسينا
التي نعيش

وفي الزمن الذي يطلب فيه الناس الشهرة والسمعة ومراءاة الناس
يحدث فيه كل شيء
لان طلب الثواب من الله قد قل كثيرا

اخي الفاضل العزيز القدير المعطاء محمود حازم عياد
لقد ذهبت الى الرابط المذكور
وشاهدت السطو المقنن
والذي يسمح به مشرفو هذا المنتدى
دونما سند من الصدق او الامانة او الاخلاق

وفي الزمن الجميل

ترى ان نشر العلم له وجهان

وجه للباحث ووجه للمتلقي

فتجد الباحث يغدق بعلمه على الناس ويصرف وقته وجهده الى ما ينفع الناس 
ويجازيه الله الخير على عطائه في سبيل الله

وتجد المتلقي مسارعا لنسبة العلم الى اصحابه متخلصا من خوفه بان يكون متخطيا متعديا على اخيه الذي بحث وقدم العلم, او ان احدا يمدحه بما لم يفعل

واحسبك ولا ازكي على الله احدا
انك من الوجه المعطاء اخونا الفاضل حازم عياد

لا ادري حقيقة كيف هو السبيل التقني العملي الى حفظ المواد العلمية التي بها جهد شخصي
على ان يتم نشرها لنفع الناس دونما سطو على الحق الفكري للمبتكر المبدع المضيف 

وارجو كل من لديه فكرة 
ان يطرحها لنا 
بالموضوع الذي فتحه اخونا ابو محمد بالملتقى العام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=608757#post608757

اخي الفاضل محمود حازم عياد
لو كنت منك
مبدعا ومضيفا ومجتهدا
فلن يزيدني ما شاهدته من تعدي على حقوقي الفكرية
الا زيادة في العطاء والجهد لنشر الخير ابتغاء رفعة ونهضة الاوطان
وابتغاء رضاء الله بالاضافة الى الكون والمساعدة في تنميته واعماره

ومن ينقل وينسب الجهد لنفسه فليظلنّ في ذيل القائمة لا يتجدد
وستهمله الايام منسيا
وستكون انت متجددا كل يوم بل كل دقيقة
لانك الذي تبدع وتضيف بفضل الله تعالى
وستبدع وستضيف وستقدم الخير للناس

وتلك هي صفة المتقدمين المقدامين​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من الاخير ..
المنتدى المشار اليه كنت احسبه خطوة اخرى تسعى الى نشر العلم والمعرفه وتبادل الخبرات .. ولكن للاسف أجده ضياعاً للجهد وتشتيت المعرفه وتكرارها بطريقع غير مبرره بل فيها تعدي على الحقوق

من الاخير ..
المنتدى المشار اليه لا يستحق عناء التسجيل فيه .. والسبب هو ان رأي المشرفين في نشر المعرفه مبني على فكر خطير وغير مقبول.

من الاخير ..
ان نقاشنا حول ذلك المنتدى ضياع لوقتنا الثمين 

ومن الاخير ..
كنت اتمنى ان نجد منتدى آخر يتنافس مع أحد أقسام ملتقانا هذا بجديه وحرفية ومبنى على التنافس الشريف .. فهذا سوف يصب في مصلحتنا ومصلحتهم ومصلحة نشر العلم والمعرفه وتطوير المهنه بشكل عام .. لكن للاسف ووالله انني صدمت من بعض الاسامي التي اراها على ملتقانا وكنت احترمهم واقدرهم وافتقدهم واحسب الجميع يكن لهم نفس الشعور فإذا ببعضهم وللاسف خيبوا الظن .. فأتمنى ان يعودوا الى صوابهم وان يكتب الله لهم التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## saaaaaad (25 نوفمبر 2007)

كلاااااااااااااااااام سليم وللاسف الأمانه العلمية ضعيفة عند البعض
وانا هنا لا اتكلم عن المنتدى الذي وضع رابطه اخونا العضو ... ومن واجبنا احسان الظن به
لكن وجدت منتديات اخرى تاخذ مواضيع دون اشارة للمصدر حتى
وكثرة انشاء المنتديات قد يشتت الجهد ويضعف المردود وشكرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 نوفمبر 2007)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## khabini (30 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الكرام انا حقيقي لا اعترض على النقض باي حال من الاحوال و لكن،
ارفض رفض شديد ان يتكلم بالدين من ليس لهم به علم. و قد قال احد الاخوان عن فساد النيه للموقع و المرائه على حد تعبيره. و انا اقول له "من قال في مسلم ما ليس فيه .........." اعتقد الرساله وصلت. و لقد قام الاخ باتهام اعضاء و إداره المنتدى بما ليس فيهم.

بالنسبه للاخوه الذين يتحدثون عن ان المنتدى لا يقدم الجديد فهل قرأتم ان ان حكمكم هذا مجرد قرارات انفعاليه ليس لها اساس من الصحه؟
هل سألت سؤال و لم تجد الاجابه؟

اما بالنسبه للمواضيع المنقوله فغالبا ما تكون لتحميل الكتب و ان كانت غير ذلك فيذكر ان الموضوع منقول.
و بالنسبه للموضوع المختلف عليه و هو كتاب محل الخلاف فهل تقدم احد منكم بشكوى لاداره المنتدى؟ و ماذا كان رد الفعل؟


----------



## khabini (30 نوفمبر 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> من الاخير ..
> المنتدى المشار اليه لا يستحق عناء التسجيل فيه .. والسبب هو ان رأي المشرفين في نشر المعرفه مبني على فكر خطير وغير مقبول.
> 
> من الاخير ..
> ...



لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله
أولا ناسف لضياع وقتك الثمين
لماذا خيبوا ظنك لانهم شاركوا في منتدى اخر؟


----------



## مهاجر (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*للتوضيح...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ حسن امام .. المحترم

اولاً نهنئك بأفتتاح موقعك وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

ونحن لا نحد احد من البقاء او الذهاب ونرحب بالجميع ومن اراد المشاركة في موقعك فله ذلك 

ثانياً: اسمح لي فكلامك مردود عليه

فلقد زروا مختصون من موقعنا ... موقعك المذكور وذكروا نه نسخة من قسم الأدارة في الملتقى

لا تكابر ونحن لا نرى ان التصرف الذي قمت به في ردك هنا لائق ... كان الأجدر بك ان ترى الأمر وتحكم عليه قبل ان ترد هنا 

انظر لمن نقل المواضيع من الملتقى بدون ذكر المصدر وهل تعتقد ان هذا عمل شريف

ولقد شارك كاتب الموضوع الذي نقل ونسب لأخ مشارك عندكم فأنظر ماذا رد عليه CVLMASTER 
وفي نفس الوقت نحن لا نقول لك او لغيرك لا تنقل من الملتقى ... ولكننا نذكركم ان عليكم ان تذكروا المصدر ولا تنسبوا العمل الذي عمله غيركم لأنفسكم 

انت على الرحب والسعة وكل اعضاء منتداكم المحترم ... ولك ان تنقل ما شاءت .. كل ما عليك هو ذكر مصدر نقل الموضوع

ارحب بك وانتظر منك ان ترجع لموقعك وتنقح المواضيع المنقولة وتنصح الأعضاء عندك بعدم النقل بدون ذكر المصدر

وبكل صدر رحب نتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح .. ونرى انكم منتدى متخصص وبإذن الله سيكون النجاح حليفكم

ابو محمد
عن أدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب




khabini قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الكرام انا حقيقي لا اعترض على النقض باي حال من الاحوال و لكن،
> ارفض رفض شديد ان يتكلم بالدين من ليس لهم به علم. و قد قال احد الاخوان عن فساد النيه للموقع و المرائه على حد تعبيره. و انا اقول له "من قال في مسلم ما ليس فيه .........." اعتقد الرساله وصلت. و لقد قام الاخ باتهام اعضاء و إداره المنتدى بما ليس فيهم.
> ...


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مشكلة غياب الضمير مشكله ازليه و لن تحل بمحاولات الشرفاء ايقاظ تلك الضمائر الغرقي في بحور التبلد
> 
> ...


 
في انتظار مقتراحاتكم حول امكانية تنفيذ هذا الاقتراح


----------



## optimum-management (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

الأخ الكريم أبو محمد

أحترم و جهه نظرك و رأيك و أوعدك ان أقوم بما استطيع عمله لذكر المرجع عند النقل. سنقوم انا و باقي اعضاء الاداره بالتوعيه.

لكن ......

المشكله ان احد الاخوه وضع موضوع يقول انه من تأليفه فكيف لي ان أعرف ان كان من تأليفه ام أنه نقله؟ فعليكم ان تستوعبوا أخواني اني فعلا لا استطيع قراءه كل مواضيع الانترنت. و لذلك سألت الأخ الكريم هل قمت بالشكوى للاداره ام لا؟

أنا فعلا اعتبر منتداكم من المنتديات الصديقه لانني تعلمت منه الكثير و اعتبر نفسي عضوا فيه ان لم يكن لديكم اعتراض على اشتراكي معكم.


----------



## optimum-management (1 ديسمبر 2007)

لقد اعجبني توقيع الأخ مهاجر الذي يقول

لكي تتجنب النقد
لا تعمل شيئاً
ولا تقل شيئاً
ولا تكن شيئاً


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز optimum_management

لتعرف أن كان الموضوع من تأليف العضو أو مقتبس فهذة صعبة الى حد ما ولكن أعتقد أننا دائما" نفترض أن العضو صادق الى أن يثبت العكس 000 فأذا كان الموضوع منقول وأكتشف ذلك حتى ولو عن طريق المصادفة كما حدث معى فلا بد من أتخاذ أجراء يضمن الحفاظ على السبق الذى حققة ملتقى المهندسين العرب 00 لقد وجدت مشاركتى فى طرح كتاب شرح بريمافيرا 5 بالعربى وهو يعتبر سبق لملتقى المهندسين العرب والكتاب تأليف المهندس القدير خالد عبد العال وجدتة منقول ولكن تم ذكر أسم المؤلف خطأ ( خالد عبداللة ) طبعا" الناقل لم يكلف خاطرة بأن يتصفح الكتاب الذى سينقلة لدرجة كتابة أسم المؤلف خطأ 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

يا إخوان جميعكم أكبر من تلك النقاشات التى قد لا تؤدى إلى تصفية النفوس 
أنا واحد من الذين يعلمون تماما أن القائمين على منتدى الإدارة المثالية ليسو من أصحاب النوايا الخبيثة ولا من الذين يحبون ان ينسبو العلم لأنفسهم , كما أعلم تماما أن أصحاب المشاركات الممتازة فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب حزنوا جدا لنقل بعض مشاركاتهم بدون الدقة فى ذكر المراجع و المصدرز
بالله عليكم كفى كلاما و نقاشا فى هذا الموضوع .

فلنبدأ من جديد على منهج ثابت و لينقح كل منتدى اخوه فى التخصص مع الإتفاق على الثوابت و لنسميه مثلا "بروتوكول التعاون بين المنتديات المتخصصة"
ملحوظة / أسألكم أن تدعو الله لى بالشفاء لأنى مريـــض , و منتظر نتائج تحاليل معينة.
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شفاك اللة وعفاك أخونا الزعيم ولكن الموضوع مازال مطروحا" للمناقشة ولا بد من الرد على أى زميل ومناقشة وجهات النظر المختلفة وأذا رأت أدارة الملتقى أن الموضوع قد تم بحثة ووصلنا فية الى نتائج فبها ونعم ونبدء فى تطبيق الأقتراحات المطروحة 000 فما رأيكم دام عزكم


----------



## optimum-management (1 ديسمبر 2007)

تم تعديل إسم المؤلف و شكرا على النصيحه

و لكن عليك أخي ان تؤمن بما يسمى بحسن النيه و ان الهدف ليس إهدار حق مؤلف الكتاب و لكنه مجرد خطأ قد تقع انت فيه "جل من لا يسهوا"

عموما أتمنى ان يتمتع الاعضاء بنفس روح المهندس ابو محمد و هي اننا لا ننافس بعضنا و يجب ان نتمنى الخير لتعم الفائده. إن أخطأنا فقومونا

كنت أتمنى بدلا من قراءه هذا الموضوع ان نجد من يدعمنا في مشروع التعريب الذي بدأنا به و لم نجد المساهمه و ليس لي مانع ان يتم نقل تلك المواضيع للفائده حتى بدون ذكر أسمي عليها

بارك الله فيكم و هداكم الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## محمد البهنسي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*الموقف الرسمي لمنتدى الإدارة المثالية من ما حدث*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أولا: أرجوا عدم الإقتباس من كلامي لأن الإقتباس يشوه معنى الكلام فمن يقتبس ينظر لما كتبت بعين محدودة النظر و لا ينظر نظره كليه على الموضوع و في ذلك إجحاف لي و لما كتبت


ثانيا أحب أن أعرفكم بنفسي :
أنا أخوكم في الدين و الإنسانيه و اللغه و العروبه
إسمي محمد البهنسي 
مهندس معماري 
أعمل في دبي
أنا المشرف العام لمنتدى الإداره المثاليه

ثالثا : لقد قرأت كل الردود و الحوار و الإتهامات و الرد على الإتهامات ولم أقرأ المادة العلمية نفسها لأنني لو كنت سأقرأ كل المواد العلمية التي تقع تحت يدي سأحتاج لعمر على عمري لأقرأ و أفهم .... ولكني أود أن أفكر معكم بصوت مسموع فحقيقة لقد أصبت بإحباط شديد لأننا نتحاور مع بعضنا بهذا الإسلوب
أحب أن أصحح مفهوما ما عن حقوق الملكية الفكريه:
لا يكفي مجرد كتابة مصدر المعلومه لحفظ حق المؤلف فقد لا يأذن المؤلف بانقل عنه لأنه يخطط لتحقيق ربح ما من وراء بيع ما ألفه و قد يكون يخطط لتحقيق مكسب ما كالشهرة مثلا ولا يحب أن يدير غيره هذا الأمر ولذلك لو إعتبرنا عدم ذكر إسم المؤلف سرقه فأنا أقول إنها ليست القشه التي قسمت ظهر البعير بل إن من ينقل و يكتب إسم المؤلف أيضا يسرق لأنه لم يستأذنه و كلنا يعرف العباره الشهيره التي تكتب على معظم المؤلفات بل و التصميمات و التي تذكر أن أي إقتباس للماده أو جزء منا دون موافقه كتابيه من المؤلف يعد تعدي على حقوق الملكيه الفكريه ... و بهذا المقياس يكون الكل لصوص؟ و هو أمر غير مقبول بالطبع لأن العلم نور من نور الله و ليس ملكا لأحد ولا حكرا على أحد.
إخوتي إن من يؤلف كتابا أو يقوم بعمل تصميم ما و يريد حماية حقوقه الماديه و الأدبيه يبيعه ولا يسمح بنشره على الإنترنت للإقتباس لأنه بذلك يفتح المجال لمن لديه أخلاق و من لا أخلاق عنده بأن يفعل ما يشاء بمادته العلميه أرجوكم قوموني لو كنت مخطأ.

بالله عليكم هل أترك نقودي على قارعة الطريق و أبكي بعدها لو أن محتاجا جاء فأخذها و لم يستأذنني؟ أو نسي أو تعمد ....

لو كان الهدف من نشر مادة الكتاب العلميه هو الشهره فللمؤلف الأصلي الحق في الإعتراض على إقتباسها و عدم ذكر إسمه أو مصدرها ولكن يجب أن يوضح الضرر الذي أصابه لكي يتم التعويض إن ثبتت صحة إدعائاته وقبل ذلك يوضح هدفه إن كان الشهرة فله الحق كل الحق في ذلك ولكن يجب أن يوضح وأن لا يخلط الأمور لأنها فعلا مختلطة علينا.

أما لو كان المؤلف قد تضرر ماديا من إقتباس الغير لمادته العلميه فلا يلومن إلا نفسه فقد عرضها هو بنفسه على هذا المنتدى فلم عرضها؟ و هل يفترض أن كل الناس ملائكه؟ بالطبع لا و هل يضمن المؤلف أن لا يأخذها أحد و يعملها كتاب و يبيعها؟ لحظة تفكير محايد قبل الرد لو سمحتم.

أما لو كان هدف المؤلف هو النفع و الفائده فالنفع يتحقق بنشر الماده العلميه لا بنشر إسم المؤلف. و هو يتحقق الأن بفضل الله و الله يعلم لمن سيكون الأجر و الثواب.

يعني لو كان الهدف هو الأجر و الثواب أي أن يكون ما قد ألفه صدقة جاريه فالله يعلم مصدرها و الله وحده هو من سيجزي بها فهل عندما يقوم أحدنا بالتصدق هل يقوم بعمل إعلان لأنه تصدق و هل يغضب لو أن أحدهم قال له إن صدقتك ليست هي من نفع فلان ولا علان بل صدقتي أنا ؟ أليس الله بأعلم بما في صدور العالمين؟

السؤال يا إخوتي و أخواتي إذا كان الهدف دينيا بحتا فمع من تتاجر ألست تتاجر مع الله؟ لو كانت الإجابه نعم فما ظنك بالله؟ و إذن لم كل هذه الثوره؟


*رابعا : أرجوا أن لا تفهموا أنني مع سرقة المواضيع إطلاقا فأنا أدين ذلك و لكني أود أن أعرف فقط ما حجم الضرر لكي يتم التعويض إن ثبتت السرقه . و لمعرفة حجم الضرر دلاله مهمه فهي ستبصرنا بالهدف من كتابة كل من كتب سواءا من ألف أو من إقتبس*​ 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوما : و ليس معنى ذلك أن أؤيد المهندس محمد الطحاوي لأنه عضو في نفس المنتدى الذي أنا عضو فيه بل العكس لو أثبت أن للمتضرر صحة إدعائاته و حجم الضرر الذي وقع عليه لكنت معه على طول الخط ولكن البينة على من إدعى. و اليمين على من أنكر أما أن نتبادل الإتهامات و الشتائم فإسمحوا لي أنا لست مستعدا للدخول في مثل هذا السجال فلتسبوا في و في منتداي كما يحلوا لكم و لتتهمونا كما يحلوا لكم فقد قال تعالى( إن الله يدافع عن الذين أمنوا إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور ) ولذلك أنا لست قلقا ولا أحد من إخوتي أعضاء منتدى الإداره المثاليه.

مع كل الإحترام لكل الأعضاء بهذا المنتدى و منتدى الإدارة المثاليه و كافة المنتديات إلا أن أحدا لن يقبل يد أحد ليسجل بمنتدى أو لينسحب من منتدى أو ليبقى بمنتدى فأنا نيابة عن أسرة منتدى الإدارة المثاليه أعلن لكم أيها الزملاء الأعزاء أننا ما قمنا بعمل هذا المنتدى إلا لتحقيق النفع و الأجر و الثواب عند الله و كلما إستفاد منا أحد كلما زاد أجرنا و إننا نرجوه عند الله صدقة جارية و علم ينتفع به و إننا نحسبه كذلك عند الله و إننا لندعوا الله بأن يزيدنا أعضاءا يستفيدوا و يفيدوا فتعم الفائدة و يعم الأجر ولكننا لم نكن يوما لنرجوا أحدا أن يشاركنا أو أن لا ينسحب فكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه فإننا لا نصعر خدنا للناس. 

 بكل الأدب و الإحترام أسف إذا كان بدر مني شيئ أو من أحد زملائي و أعتب علي البعض بدون ذكر أسماء الحده في الإنتقاد و هناك فرق بين النقد و الإنتقاد و كذلك أعتب على البعض أيضا العصبيه التي لا محل لها . فما هو منتدانا ولا منتداكم بل نحن و أنتم واحد إذا كان الهدف واحد . هدفنا هو ثواب الله تعالى لا شهره ولا مال ولن يضرنا كثرة السب فينا بل يزيدنا ثقة و يعظم أجرنا عند الله.

يشرفني أن أشارك في منتداكم و يشرفني مشاركة من يحب منكم مشاركتنا ولا بلاش لا تقولوا داخل يسرق منا الأعضاء .
ولكني كمشرف منتدى مازال مبتدئا نسبة إلى منتداكم الكبير أصبت حقيقة بخيبة أمل لهجومكم الذي ألمني إلى حد كبير دون أن يتصل بي أحد .... كنت أتوقع أن تكونوا قدوة لنا لا أن تدبوا سهامكم في أعناقنا ( أمنا أحد لا يخطئ ؟ ) هذا بفرض أننا أخطأنا.

أكرر أرجوا من الأخ الزميل الوالد ( مؤلف الكتاب) تحديد هدفه من كتابه أصلا ( الشهره – المال – الثواب .... ) ثم تحديد حجم الضرر الذي وقع عليه بإفتراض أنه وقع عليه ضرر و أنه محق فيما إدعى أما مسئلة أنه محق أم لا فتلك مرحلة أخرى سيتبين جدواها من عدم جدواءا بناءا على رد المتضرر ( المؤلف) على التساؤلين المطروحين أعلاه لكي تحدد لنا يا سيدي الخطوات العمليه التي يمكننا القيام بها .
أرجوا الإجابه على التساؤلين لكي نكون عمليين و لا نخرج من الموقف بمجرد سفسطه فارغه و شتائم و إتهامات. أعتقد أننا كلنا مهندسين و أعتقد أننا يجب أن نكون عمليين. فلو لم تكن تربوا لتحقيق نتيجة عمليه فما جدوى شكواك و ما جدوى إعتراضك أرجوا الحياديه و كل من له حق سيأخذ حقه ولكن بالأدب و بالأخلاق المستوحاة من ديننا الإسلامي الحنيف , و أنت يا سيدي يا أيها الوالد الكريم أحسبك و لا أزكي على الله أحدا أحسبك أهل لذلك بحكم سنك و خبرتك و علمك.

ملحوظه أرجوا أن لا تغلقوا الموضوع إلا عندما يتبين الحق. لن أتوانى عن الإعتذار و التعويض لو ثبت أن علينا الحق ( يا أيها الذين أمنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط ولو على أنفسكم أو الوالدين و الأقربين) و لن أتنازل عن القصاص لو ثبت أن لنا الحق ( إنما السبيل على الذين يظلمون الناس بغير حق.... )
لقد حرم الله تعالى الظلم على نفسه وجعله محرما بيننا و لا يوجد أكثر إيلاما من الإحساس بالظلم الذي يورث مرارة و غصة في الحلق لا يعرفها إلا من جربها و ليست التجربة مثل السمع و لذلك أدرك شعور كل مظلوم كما و أتألم من كل ظلم و إنني و أسرة المنتدى قد تألمنا كثيرا من الإتهامات و السب الذي تعرضنا له و نحتسبه عند الله.
و لو كنا مخطئين فيمكن أن ينصحنا من سبقونا في المجال بالأدب و بالكلمة الطيبة التي هي صدقه ( إدفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك و بينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم) فما بالكم لو لم يكن هناك سابق عداوة و لا حتى معرفة أساسا فهل خلق العداوة حكمة بالغه؟
لا أريد أن أتكلم أكثر من ذلك و لا أريد أن أطلق لنفسي العنان فتخطئ و إني لأحاول و أبذل جهدا كبيرا لأكبح نفسي ولا أطلق لها العنان فتخطئ و تصيب إنسانا قد يتألم و لا أدري أنني قد ذبحته بكلمة قد تكون أمضى من سيف عند إنسان له كرامةته و عزته
نيابة عن نفسي( محمد البهنسي المشرف العام للمنتدى الإدارة المثالية ) و عن مدير المنتدى ( م/ حسن الإمام ) وعن كل أسرة منتدى الإدارة النثالية هذا هو الموقف الرسمي لإدارة المنتدى

المشكله مطروحه بحياديه على منتدى الإداره المثاليه في الرابط التالي أرجوا الإطلاع عليها قبل الهجوم علينا بضراوه :
] 
لقد بدأت كلامي بالسلام و سأنهيه بالسلام
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*أخى الحبيب/ مهندس بهنسى , يا لك من مكلوم 
أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا إخوة متحابين , للخير نفسه مريدين , عن البغضاء و الضغينة بعيدين , للصلح مريدين,
اللهم غفر لى و لجميع إخوتى المسلمين , و ارفع اللهم درجتنا ورفع رايتنا *


----------



## مهاجر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*للتوضيح...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله اننا نستقبل اخوة لنا من منتدى الأدراة وحياكم الله وبإذن الله هذا التعاون يصدر عنه ميثاق يفيد كل المنتديات العلمية

الأخ محمد البهنسي كتب واطال وله ذلك ونتقبل ما قاله بصدر رحب

ولكننا نقول له نحن اعترضنا على الطريقة التي نقلت فيها مواضيع من الملتقى بدون ذكر كاتب الموضوع او الملتقى كمصدر .. وهذا يهون امام من اخذ جهد غيره (اخذ ولم ينقل) ووضعه بأسمه

نحن ذكرنا واقعة ولم نذكر اسماء ولم نسب ولم نشتم ... ولقد بالغت في ما ذكرت

وهنا اسمح لي انت تدافع عن موقفك وموقف منتداك المحترم ولا ضير ولكننا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب تعرضنا لهذه النقولات والتعديات من كذا موقع واتتنا من الشكاوي الكثر والكثير من اعضاءنا المحترمين

ولقد ذكرت ذلك في تقديمي للموضوع 

ورأينا في أدارة الملتقى ان من واجبنا في هذا هو الوقت مناقشة هذا الأمر ومراجعته داخلياً قبل التوجه للمنتديات الصديقة لمناقشة هذا الميثاق معهم

وبما انكم تقدمتم خطوة وشاركتمونا فلكم الشكر ولنكتب هذا الميثاق ولنعدله وليكن ميثاقاً يفيد جميع المنتديات والمواقع العلمية على الشبكة المعلوماتية

اما ما توجه بها الأخ محمد من السؤال عن سبب كتابة الموضوع فليسمح لي فهذا لا يبرر النقل الغير مبرر اصلاً ... ولا نرى نقاش النقل لأي مادة علمية وحيازاتها لشخص لم يتعب بها ومن ثم نسبها لنفسه من شيمنا او من احترام ميثاق الأخوة والعمل كمهندسين اصحاب مبدأ ... 

ولكن ما اراه انه على الجميع ان يذكروا المصدر واسم صاحب الجهد .. لا مفر من هذا مهما كانت اسباب كاتب الموضوع (الشهره – المال – الثواب) 

وكما ذكرت من قبل .. مواضيع الملتقى ليست حكراً .. انقل ماشئت ولكن اذكر كاتب الموضوع والملتقى كمصدر ... ولا ارى ضير بما ان الموضوع انشأ في هذا المنتدى او ذاك ان نضع الرابط للموضوع وندل المشاركين عليه كما فعل الأخ محمد قبل قليل عندما دعنا للأشتراك في النقاش معهم في منتداهم وارى ان هذه ظاهرة صحية وبداية للسير في الطريق السوي

هذا ما اردنا ان نبينه هنا وجزاكم الله خير جميعاً على مشاركتكم وارائكم 

*ملاحظة: اقول للاخ محمد نحن لم نترك الموضوع من وقت اضافته لنقفله الأن عندما اثمر هذه المشاركات الرائعة*

وللجميع مني كل الحب والأحترام

جميعكم مرحب بكم في الملتقى ... اعضاءاً كنتم او زواراً


----------



## مهاجر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*شافاك الله*

السلام عليكم

شفاك الله أخي العزيز الزعيم 2000 

طهور إن شاء الله



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> شفاك اللة وعفاك أخونا الزعيم ولكن الموضوع مازال مطروحا" للمناقشة ولا بد من الرد على أى زميل ومناقشة وجهات النظر المختلفة وأذا رأت أدارة الملتقى أن الموضوع قد تم بحثة ووصلنا فية الى نتائج فبها ونعم ونبدء فى تطبيق الأقتراحات المطروحة 000 فما رأيكم دام عزكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل الزعيم 2000

اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس اشف وانت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاؤك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك

ارجو ان تبشرنا بنتائج مطمئنة ان شاء الله​


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى المهندس محمد البهنسى 
يشرفنى معرفتك


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (2 ديسمبر 2007)

لماذا نلجا لنتدى اخر هذا منتدانا وهو حر وليكتب كل من اراد الكتابه وسوف يميز الله الخبيث من الطيب


----------



## CVLMASTER (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا افتح بيينا بالحق وانت خير الفاتحين
أشكر لكم أخواني وأخواتي وزملائي وكل من قال لا إله إلا الله
شفالك الله أخي الكريم الزعيم 2000 وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أخواني أستحلفكم بالله أن نقول تقولوا معي نعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1 -يقول رسولنا الكريم ومعلمنا الأكبر فيما معناه "يموت ابن ابن وينقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث . صدقة جارية أو ولد صالح يدعو له أو علم ينتفع به"
وكلنا والحمد لله نسعي أن لا ينقطع عملنا من الدنيا بالعلم النافع الذي ينتفع به والحمد لله علي توفيقه.

2- أعتذر عن تسميه المنتديات بمنتدي فلان أو فلان فإني والحمد لله أتشرف بأن أنضم لعدة منتديات أسعد فيها بقضاء وقتي بين رحابها وأتعلم من خبرات أعضائها، إذن فكل المنتديات عندي مشتركة في نقل العلم ونشر المعرفة، والتواصل الذي نفتقدة الأن، وأعجبني أن يتم رد عضو علي مطلب عضو أخر بدون أن يعلم حتي مجرد اسمه.
3 - الموضوع من وجههة نظري هو نشر العلم والمعرفة بين المسلمين وهو الهدف الأسمي وبالتالي فكل اهتمامي انا شخصياً هو الهدف وليست الوسيلة، ولا يعني هذا أن تكون الوسيلة غير مشروعة، كلا وألف كلا ولكن حين يكون التركيز علي الهدف هو الأهم أعتقد أنه يمكن أن يسقط سهوا وبدون قصد من أحد أن يتجاوز عن جزء من الوسيلة، وبالتالي كنت أفضل لو أن كل هذا النقاش الموقر يتعلق بالهدف.
4 - حين يخطئ من أخطئ فعلينا جميعاً أن نلتمس له العذر، وأن نقومه ونعدله ونرفعه ليتعلم ويعلم.
5 -ما سبق وقرأته عن السطو المقنن والعدم وجود سند من الصدق والأمانة والأخلاق أحزنني فعلاً، وضاق به صدري ومع ذلك فأني أتسامح مع أخي صاحب هذا الكلام والله هو الغفور الرحيم.
6 - مع تعدد أشتراكي في منتديات عربية وأجنبية وفتح باب العلم وتنوعه أجد نفسي في مأزق من عدم معرفة المصدر الأساسي لبعض المواد العلميه التي أنقلها أو أرفعها، ويعلم الله أننا كلنا هنا وهناك نهتم بنقل العلم والعلم أسمي وأعلي.
6 - ارجو الله العلي القدير أن نعود جميعاً إلي رشدنا وأن نزيل البغض والتشاحن من قلوبنا وأن نتطهر أمام الله في هدفنا، وأن نتصالح فيما بيننا والصلح خير.
7- أرجو ان نعمل كلنا معاً من أجل نشر العلم والمعرفة بدون أسماء أو ألقاب أو حتي ردود شكر. وقد أعجبني رد أحد الأخوة الأعضاء في أحد المرات بأنه لا يحب كلمات الشكر والثناء التي يضيع فيها الوقت الثمين وتضيع فيه المادة العلميه.
8- خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ، خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه.
9- قد يتصفح الفرد منا منتدي ومنتديات بالكامل ليخرج بموضوع يتم تجميعه ونشره، وهذا ليس عيباً طالما لم ينسبه لنفسه حتي ولم لم يكتب المصدر كاملاً، وطالماً يشير أن الموضوع منقول، وهذا ما نقوم به، ومن يري تعديل لهذا المبدأ فليتفضل.
10- أرجو أن نبتعد عن التعصب لأي شئ مهما كان إلا للدين والعرض. وإن كان ولا بد فليكن الدين والدين والدين أولها وثانيها وثالثها. وبعد ذلك فالكل سواء وهذا من أجل الوحدة والاتحاد والله مع الجماعة.
11- حين شاركت في المنتديات لم أفضل أن أكتب أسمي فهو لله يعلمه ويحاسبني عليه، وحتي لا اتهم بالرياء أو الكبرياء، وأدعو الله أن يطهرني من أي جزء منها حتي ولو دقيق دقة الذرة.

وفي النهايه أترككم في رعاية الله وأمنه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الزعيم2000 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*يعلم الله كم أنا سعيد بهذه الروح الأخوية 
و الله العظيم قد ساهم هذا فى تخفيف الامى 
أنا متأكد من أن هذا النقاش الذى احتدم فى أوقات معينة و غضب منا من غضب و رضى منا من رضى 
و لكن أشعر ان هذا الحوار و هذا الموقف قد جعل الله منه خيرا كثيرا 
و عسى أن تكرهو شيئا و يجعل الله فيه خيرا كثيرا
أسأل المولى جل و علا أن يصبغ عليكم جميعا ستره و نعمه جميعها ظاهرة و باطنة و أن ينعم عليكم *بنعمة الصحة والعافية ,


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 ديسمبر 2007)

نتائج الحوارات رائعة 000 لقد نسيت كل ما حدث وكما قلت رب ضارة نافعة فنحن الآن لدينا ملتقى صديق لة توجهاتة ومواضيعة التى ستضيف الكثير بجانب ملتقى المهندسين العرب أتمنى أن أجد حجم المعلومات فى كلا الملتقيين يتزايد ولا يتكرر حتى يصبحا بحق علامة من علامات التقدم العلمى أعتذر للجميع عن أنفعالى الشديد لما حدث ولكنى فى نفس الوقت سعدت كثيرا" جدا" عندما علمت أن المهندس الطحاوى متخرج سنة 2006 وأعجبتنى جدا" جدا" مشاركتة فى ملتقى الأدارة الحديثة بعنوان كورس أدارة مشروعات وأرسلت لة تحية على هذا الجهد وقد نقلة بأمانة حيث وضح من المشاركة أسم المهندس الذى قام بالبحث مدون على الورق 00 فهل قلل هذا من جهد المهندس الطحاوى 00 بالطبع لا فمجهودة فى تجميع المادة العلمية قد تكون خدمة لصاحب البحث الأصلى فى أظهار بحثة برؤية أخرى 
المهم وحتى لا أطيل عليكم 
أنا مستعد تماما" للمشاركة مع المهندس الطحاوى فى أى موضوع يتعلق بالبريمافيرا لعلنا نخرج بحثا" فريدا" من نوعة يجمع الخبرة والعلم الحديث فأنا دفعة 1978 وهو دفعة 2006 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
محمود حازم عياد​


----------



## مهاجر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

السلام عليكم

بارك الله في الجميع ... واشكر لاستاذنا محمود حازم سعة صدره وحلمه

وادعوا للجميع بالتوفيق

اخوكم
ابو محمد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اخوتي الزملاء الافاضل جميعكم
في ملتقانا هنا او في أي من المنتديات والملتقيات الاخرى 

احمد الله تعالى ان حدثت تلك الواقعة التي نحن بصددها
, حيث قد نصل الى عهود اراها معروفة لكن لا بأس من النقاش فيها ما دمنا اخوة هدفنا افادة الجميع.

وبالرغم من انني اقتنعت بمشاركة اخونا الزعيم 2000 حين طلب الكف عن النقاش, وارتأيت ان الامر واضح وضوح الشمس في نهارها, الا انه وباسترسال مشاركات الاخوة الافاضل التي اوضحت الكثير, فاجد لزاما ان اشارك بجزء مما يجب المشاركة به

1- اولا لم اقل بان منتدى الإدارة ولا القائمين عليه ولا حتى ناقل الموضوع ان فيهم رياء ولا سمعة لان النيات يعلمها الله وحده, ولو دقق الاخ الفاضل الذي رد منفعلا لما وجد في كلامي أي اتهام لاحد بل انني وصفت الوقت الذي نعيش فيه وليس الاشخاص ( ارجو الرجوع الى مشاركتي ) وبالتالي لا داعي لكلماته التي اتبعها بالتنقيط . . .

2- حتى نصل الى هدف النقاش وحتى لا ندور بعيدا عما نطلبه نكرر كما كرر ذلك كثيرا اغلب الاخوة المشاركون في الموضوعين الخاصين بتلك الواقعة وهو " أن ينقل احدنا شيئا من مكان ما إلى مكان اخر فهذا خير ولكن بشروط ومنها ان اذكر اسم المؤلف ( ان علمته ) وذكر المصدر ( ان علمته ) وذكر (منقول ) في حالة عدم العلم بالمصادر, هذا فقط ما نطلبه وليس عدم النقل.

وهو من باب الامانة التي هي ليست امانة الودائع وحسب , بل يدخل فيها امانة الكلمة وامانة النظرة وامانة النقل وامانة الفكر و و و 
{إِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَن تُؤدُّواْ الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا } (58) سورة النساء
ولم تكن أمانة واحدة.
وفي الحديث الشريف قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "الصلاة أمانة و الوضوء أمانة و الوزن أمانة و الكيل أمانة و أشياء عددها ، و أعظم ذلك الودائع"حديث رقم: 5266 الشبكة الاسلامية 

3- عن موضوع النية, فهي كما تفضل الجميع يجب ان تكون لله وهذا نحث به المؤلف والناقل, ولو أنني سأطالب المؤلف باخلاص النية لله ان لم يُذكر اسمه في النقل فبالاحرى ايضا سأطالب الناقل ان يعلن أن "هذا ليس جهدي وليس عملي" تخليصا للنية أيضا في أن لا يعتبر احدنا ان الجهد له فيشكره ولو في نفسه على ما لم يفعل. 

4- احيانا نجد بعض الموضوعات التي يذكر صاحبها فيها بانها وقف لله ( كما اعطانا بها مثالا اخونا م المصري في موضوعه) وفي هذه الحالة لا نستطيع ان نلوم من لم يورد اسم المصدر في نقله.

5- أخونا الفاضل CVLMASTER  ضاق لكلمتي عن "السطو المقنن" لكنني كتبت الوصف بعد ان قرأت شكوى اخونا حازم عياد بمنتدى الادارة ووجدت ان الرد عليه ان ذلك شيء طبيعي وشعرت بإقرار الأمر تحت مفهوم ان النية تكون لله, لكنني كنت اتوقع ان نقوم بالتنبيه على العضو الناقل بان يجب تدقيق النقل وذكر المصادر وكان الامر سينتهي حينها, وعموما وبكل حب وود اعتذر إن سببت كلماتي ضيقا لك او لغيرك اخي الكريم , لكنني كنت اصف الفعل وليس الفاعل.

6- كلمة أخيرة : اعتقد بان جميعنا يرحب بالنقل لنشر العلم, لان الأصل أن نشر العلم سيفيدنا في مجموعنا كأمة واحدة في شتى الأوطان لكن نطلب من باب أمانة النقل أيضا توثيق المصادر ( قدر المستطاع إن هو متاح ومعلوم) .

و اود ان اسرد حديثا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما هو في صحيح مسلم عن ابي هريرة انه قال:
"اللهم إني أتخذ عندك عهدا لن تخلفنيه. فإنما أنا بشر. فأي المؤمنين آذيته، شتمته، لعنته، جلدته. فاجعلها له صلاة وزكاة وقربة، تقربه بها إليك يوم القيامة"

وأرجو ان نتفق على ما يجب ان نتفق عليه كأخوة هدفهم يجمعهم دائما.

ودمتم جميعا بكل خير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 ديسمبر 2007)

في الاخير .. لا يصح الا الصحيح

وفي الاخير .. الرجوع الى صواب فضيله

وفي الاخير .. نتطلع لمنتدى يقدم لنا مواضيعا لم نطرحها او على الاقل يناقشها بطرح آخر

وفي الاخير .. اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد البهنسي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*إلى الأخ الزعيم 2000*

شفاك الله و عافاك يا أخي أنت و كل مسلم

أخي هناك أدعية و نصائح أود أن نك و من تحب يدعوا لك بها لكي يشفيك الله تعالى 
و هي :
أولا دعاء جامع عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:
(أللهم إني أسألك العفو و العافية في الدنيا و الأخرة)

ثانيا : دعاء تدعوه بعد صلاة ركعتين لله و في الدعاء إسم الله الأعظم كما ورد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه سمع رجل يصلي ثم قال دعائه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم دعا الله بإسمه الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب و إذا سئل به أعطى
( اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت المنان بديع السماوات و الأرض يا حي يا قيوم أن....)

ثالثا : دعاء إستغاثه فيه إسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب و إذا سئل به أعطى
( يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا مبدئ يا معيد يا فعال لما تريد أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملئ أركان عرشك و أسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على خلقك و أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ يا من وسعت كل شيئ رحمة و علما يا مغيث أغثني يا مغيث أغثني يا مغيث أغثني)

رابعا : دعاء إستغاثة من أي شيئ تكره أو تخاف
( اللهم إكفني شر ....... مرضي و ألمي بما شئت و كيفما شئت إنك على ما تشاء قدير)

خامسا : دعاء إستغاثه مما ألم بك أو ما أهمك صباحا و مساءا
( حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت و هو رب العرش العظيم) سبع مرات صباحا و مساءا

سادسا : لا أجمل من دعاء نبي الله أيوب عليه السلام في هذا الصدد و الذي يحمل الرجاء مع الحكمة و الأدب مع الله
( إني مسني الضر و أنت أرحم الراحمين)

سابعا : أدعية المرض المذكورة في فقه السنه و في رياض الصالحين

ثامنا: تصدق فإن الصدقة سبب في قبولا الدعاء و الشفاء من الله عز وجل

تاسعا : جميل ما فعلت و سئلت الناس الدعاء لك على صفحات المنتدى فقد يكون منا رجل صالح يدعوا لك بظهر الغيب فيستجيب الله له و يشفيك. و أيضا أطلب الدعاء من كبار السن الصالحين ( الأب الأم الجد الجده العم العمه الخال الخاله الأخ الأخت الجار صاحب الخير إمام المسجد من يحضر حلقة القرأن حيث تحفه الملائكة و تغشاه الرحمة الحاج المعتمر المسافر) و إهتم بالضعفاء فالقوي قد يركن لقوته و ينسى دعاء الله أما الضعيف المؤمن فلا أحد له إلا الله و عندما ترى ضعيفا أو فقيرا أو مريضا أو المسكين الذي يسئلك الصدقة في الشارع لا تستهون به فلا تعلم من وراءه فقد يكون الله وراءه و قد يدعوا لك دعوة فيغير الله حالك و قد يدعوا عليك دعوة فينقلب حالك. و الأطفال أحباب الله أتراهم لو نطقوا لك بالدعاء و هم يحبونك هل يخذلهم الله و هم أبرياء لم يقترفوا ذنبا و هم أحباؤه؟ بالطبع لا.

عاشرا : عندما تدعوا كن على يقين من الإجابه و لا تتعجل الإجابه و لا تختبر الله و تأكد بأن ما أصابك خير حتى و لو زاد و لا تشتكي لبشر بل إشكو حالك لله و أجدى بك أن لا تشكوا بل تحمد الله لأن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك و لأن ما أصابك هو أخف من ما قد يصيبك لو غضب الله عليك و لأن الله يحبك فإبتلاك ليكفر عنك بعض ذنوبك أفلا تشكره ؟ إنه كريم معك حيث أصابك بمرض خفف عنك ذنوبا قد إقترفتها , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فيما معناه ( عجبا لأمر المؤمن كله له خير إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خير له و إن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خير له ) و أعلى مراتب الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى حيث تقول إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي و إخلف لي خيرا منها.

شفاك الله يا أخي و خفف عنك أنت و كل مسلم مريض أو متألم.
و أدعوا الجميع أن يدعوا لك بظهر الغيب لتقول الملائكة لكل داع و لك مثله.


----------



## الزعيم2000 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

و الله يا إخوة أنا فى رحمة واسعة من الله و فضل عظيم
أسأل المولى جل و علا أن يعطيك أخى محمد البهنسى بقدر ما أرشدتنى و دللتنى إلى هدى نبى الرحمة بصدد المرض ,
و أشهد الله أنى أحببتك فيه , و أرجو أن يجمعنى بك فى دار المقامة بجوار حبيبك و شفيعك محمد ,سيد البشرية ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

لك الحمد يا رب أننا إخوة متحابين مهما حصل من إختلاف فى بعض الأوقات فى الرؤى
لك الحمد يا ربنا بما ألفت بين قلوبا لم ترى بعضها 
لك الحمد يا ربنا أن الموضوع إنتهى بحلوه و مره , بل خرجنا من تلك المحنة بمنحة 

اللهم اغفر لى و لـــ ( أستاذنا أبو صالح - أستاذنا محمود حازم - أستاذنا نهر النيل - أستاذنا محمد البهنسى - أستاذنا سيفيل ماستر - و جميع أعضاء الملتقى الكرام , طيبكم الله بطيب أهل الجنة , و جعل قلوبكم مسنيرة و عقولكم متفتحة )
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أمينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أخوتي الكرام السلام عليكم
*يتحدث المهندس محمود عن ملفي الذي قمت بعمله وكأني بالفعل أخذتة منه فمن يراجع الملفات يجد أنه لا وجه للتقارب بيت الشرح الذي قمت بوضعة و شرح سيادة المهندس محمود و لكني بالفعل استعنت بالمثال الذي أوردة في شرحة و ذلك لعدم توفر أي أمثلة جاهزة عندي و يجب أن اعتذر عن أستعارتي لمثاله (أكرر فقط المثال و ليس الشرح كما يزعم) 
و لكني لست نادما الان علي عدم تقديمي الاعتذار بعد الاسلوب الذي حادثني به تلفونيا و لم يترك لي اي فرصة لتقديم مبرراتي و انما اغلق الهاتف في وجهي لأنه لايريد أن يسمع سوي ما يعتقده و علي أي حال لم أكن أعتقد أن الامر خطير لهذة الدرجة بدليل أن بعض الزملاء أورد شرحي عن القيمة المكتسبة و لم يذكر حتي اسمي ولم أنفعل بهذا القدر لأني ما وضعتة علي الشبكة ليكون حكرا علي موضوعات اقوم أنا فقط بكتابتها (و بعدين دة مثال بس و الله مش الشرح) . وعلي العموم أعتذر هذا اللأعضاء منتدي الطيب عن هذة المهاترات التي لا فائدة منها طالما كان الهدف الاساسي هو ايصال العلم لمن يريده يرغب فيه
و أرجو من أعضاء المنتدي الكرام مراجعة شرحي و شرح المهندس حازم و يحكم بنفسه.


*و من ضمن الاتهامات التي رماني بها الاخ المهندس محمود هو أني قمت بنسبة ملفات المعدلات القياسية لنفسي و هو أمر يخالف الحقيقة لأن موضوع المعدلات القياسية ذكرت فية أني قمت بتجميع كل الملفات التي حصلت عليها عن المعدلات لعموم الفائدة و لم أقل اني أن من صنعها لانة لايعقل أني أقوم بتأليف ثلاث ملفات كل منها به معدلات مختلفة عن الاخر ربما لنفس البند.
أرجو مراجعة كلامي جيدا لأني أجد الكلام في هذه الامور عقيما ومضيعة للوقت 
وأقفل الموضوع من جهتي علي ذلك 
المهندس / محمود الطحاوي (مهندس مبتدىء جدا و لسه خريج 2006 و قلبة علي افادة الناس) وشكرا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

و أرجو ممن يتكلم لمجرد نصرة الاخ حازم قراءة المادة و الا فهذا حكم بلا اطلاع و بالتالي لا أساس له
ولللأسف كلكم حكمتم بدون اطلاع علي مادتي و مادته و لن تعدو ما أوضحته مسبقا و شكرا لكم علي تضييع جهدي في المادة التي وضعتها بنفسي لأني لا احتاج الي شهرة لأني رغم حداثة تخرجي فإني و الحمد لله متميز جدا في عملي و مشغول جدا ايضا و كل ما احتجت اليه هو *المثال *


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل محمود الطحاوي

اشكر لك توضيحك 
لكن الذي اود توضيحه الان ايضا

هو 
دعنا اخي الفاضل نركز على "فعل" وليس "فاعل"

كما فعل اغلب الاخوة الزملاء الاعضاء
حيث تركزت كل مناقشاتنا على حل معضلة تم توصيفها.

والذي شجبناه هو فعل نقل مادة علمية معلومة المؤلف والمصدر
دون ذكر ذلك

وسيظل الشجب والرفض لنقل المادة معلومة المصدر وكتابة اسم اخر عليها 
كفعل ووليس كشخص

وهذا اساس في نقاشنا
نحن نتكلم عن عملية النقل بهذه الصورة 
وليس "كل نقل"

وبذلك نحن لا نتكلم عن شخصك الكريم, إن انت لم تنقل بتلك الصورة التي وصّفناها ونرفضها

واعتقد انك تتفق معنا 
في ان من لم يعطِ للغير حق نقل مؤلفاته دون ذكر اسمه
فعلينا ان نذكر اسمه والمصدر حين ننقلها
وان هو كتب وقف لله او اسمح بنشرها او نطلب نشرها 
فبها ونعمة
والا فعلينا ذكر المصدر

نحن فقط نناقش مسألة وفعل وظاهره
نجدها عامة 
في كثير من الاماكن 
وعلينا التوصل الى اسس في التعامل معها

مشكورا اخي الفاضل

​


----------



## محمد البهنسي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*فصل الخطاب*

الملفات كما أوردها المهندس محمود الطحاوي على منتدى الإدارة المثاليه 

ملحوظه حاولت 3 مرات أن أرفع الملفات هنا ولكني فشلت و كل مره تأتيني رساله خطأ في التحميل

و لذلك سأضع رابط للملفات كما أوردها المهندس محمود الطحاوي على منتدى الإدارة المثالية 

الرابط :

http://www.optimum-management.com/vba/showthread.php?p=1898#post1898

فقط لأسجل موقف 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كل بني أدم خطائين و خير الخطائين التوابين

المهندس محمد الطحاوي أخطأ بحسن نية كما قال في إقتباس المثال فقط و أكرر المثال فقط من المهندس محمود عياد و لم يورد إسمه و المثالين موجودين على منتدى الإدارة المثالية في الرابط المكتوب أعلاه.

عندما راجعت ما قيل و السجال الذي تم على المنتديين وجدت أن محمود الطحاوي أقر بذلك من أول يوم و لم ينفيه و نفى و دلل على ذلك بالملفات المرفقة في الرابط أعلاه أي أنه نفى بما يقطع يقينا و لا يدع مجال للشك الإدعاء القائل بأنه إقتبس كل شيئ حتى الشرح و لمن لم يقتنع يمكنه مراجعة الملفات و المقارنه.

أعتذر مرة أخرى لأنني كتبت رابطا لمنتدى الإدارة المثالية هنا ولكني لم أستطع تحميل الملفات و أرجوا أن لا يمسح الرابط فالهدف معروف و ليس دعاية لمنتدى أخر لأن ذلك قد يخالف سياسة ملتقى المهندسين العرب , هذا بالإضافة لكون منتدى الإدارة المثالية منتدى صديق إن صح تعبير أحد المشرفين في هذا الموضوع و عليه لم أتردد في وضع الرابط خصوصا و أن ذلك لهدف كنت قد أوضحته سابقا

أعلم أن الموضوع قد إنتهى بموجب الإعتذارات التي كتبت على هذا المنتدى و لا أحد يريد فتحه إلا أن صاحب الشأن و الذي أتهم بما فعل و بما لم يفعل أصر أن يوضح موقفه كي لا يبقى في النفوس شيئ و هذا كل شيئ 

لا أريد الدخول في سجال التعرض لما قيل من أي من المشرفين سواء مشرفي منتدى الإدارة المثالية أو مشرفي ملتقى المهندسين العرب نحن لنا الظواهر و على الله البواطن و كفانا جدلا عقيما لن يوصلنا إلى نتيجه عمليه و لا لأي إجراء. 

و مع كل الإحترام لللأخ المهندس محمود الطحاوي و لمجهوده و لللأب المهندس محمود عياد و لمجهوده فإن كليكما أسهم في خلق زخم مفيد للجميع و كليكما أضاف لنا نحن أعضاء المنتديين و أحسب أن كليكما هدفكم واحد و أرجوا أن يكمل بعضكم بعضا و أرغب في سماع أخبار سعيده عنكما عما قريب 

هل لي أن أطلب منكما طلب بسيط؟
لقد ذكر المهندس محمود الطحاوي أنه ينوي تغيير المثال لكي لا يعترض أحد 
لا أنا لا أريده أن يغير المثال بل أريده أن يبقي عليه و أن يذكر إسم صاحب المثال المهندس محمود عياد و أهيب بالمهندس محمود عياد أن يساعده في كتابه و أن يكتب إسم كليهما علي الكتاب كل بما شارك و أن يخرجوه لنا قريبا بإذن الله و لا تنسوا أن تضعوا على الكتاب إهداء خاص لمنتدى الإدارة المثالية و ملتقى المهندسين العرب و تضعوا روابط لأسماء المواقع و أن ترفعوا الكتاب في كلا المنتديين.

هل يؤيدني أحد في هذه الفكرة ؟
أرجوا التعليق بالتأييد أو عدم التأييد 
لا أريد رؤية موافقة أو رفض كلا من المهندسين محمود الطحاوي و محمود عياد قبل أن نسمع رأي الجمهور من أعضاء الملتقى و المنتدى
و رغبة الجمهور يجب أن تحترم مهما كان في النفس بل قد تزيل ما في النفس إن كان فيها بقية شوائب

و لكليكما أقول :
و الكاظمين الغيظ و العافين عن الناس و الله يحب المحسنين

فأين أنتما من تلك الثلاث فئات؟ هل أنتما من الكاظمين الغيظ؟ أم أنكما من العافين عن الناس؟ أم أنكما من المحسنين؟ 
تذكرا أنه كما تدين تدان
و تذكرا أن العفو من شيم المحسنين و أنه من عزم الأمور
و تذكرا أن قدوتكما رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يغضب لنفسه قط مع أنه أهين و أوذي و قوتل لا لشيئ إلا لأنه ينشر دعوة الله و يؤدي رسالته فهل هو حقا قدوتكما؟

أعتقد و الله أعلم أنه لا يليق بكما أن يدعي كل منكما أنكما تقومان بما قمتما به من مجهود علمي لكسب ثواب الله و لتحقيق النفع بين العباد رغبة في كسب ثواب الله و طاعة لرسول الله إذ أمر بنشر العلم و بالصدقة الجارية ثم تنفران من طاعة الله و طاعة رسوله الكريم في كظم الغيظ و في العفو و في الإحسان لو فعلتما سيكون هناك تناقض واضح في كلامكما و في نواياكما و ستشعران بخجل و إحراج أمام الله أولا و أمام أنفسكما ثانيا و أمام الناس ثالثا... و لا أحسبكما كذلك بل أحسبكما ستقبلان العرض الذي عرضته عليكما ولكن إنتظرا حتى تروا تأييد أو رفض أعضاء المنتديين.

وفقكما الله لما يحب و يرضى و هدانا الله جميعا لما فيه خير الدين و مصلحة عباد الله المخلصين

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (5 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى محمد البهنسى 
أشكرك جدا" ولكن الملف المرفق منكم لا يحوى الجزء الأول من أجزاء الشرح وهى وصف المشروع والكميات الخاصة بالمشروع أرجو أن ترفق الجزء الأول أو الرجوع للأجزاء الستة المطروحة منى للتأكد ورغم ذلك أنا نسيت كل شىء وجاهز رغم أتهام محمود الطحاوى لى فى الرسالة الخاصة بأنى قارىء سىء جدا" 
أشكركم جميعا"


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 ديسمبر 2007)

فقط للمعلوميه .. وعلى حسب علمي
هناك الكثير من المواضيع التي تعلن او توجه الاعضاء الى منتديات اخرى في اقسام عدة من اقسام هذا الملتقى .. ونحن لا نقوم بحجبها او مسحها .. فليس من سياستنا .. وانما ندعوا لهم بالتوفيق ..


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*توضيح*




محمد البهنسي قال:


> أعلم أن الموضوع قد إنتهى بموجب الإعتذارات التي كتبت على هذا المنتدى و لا أحد يريد فتحه إلا أن صاحب الشأن و الذي أتهم بما فعل و بما لم يفعل أصر أن يوضح موقفه كي لا يبقى في النفوس شيئ و هذا كل شيئ
> 
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخونا الفاضل محمد البهنسي

اخي الكريم
حين يكون الانسان مخطئا فيكفيه قوة ان يعلن اعتذاره

ولقد اعتذرت لاخي CVLMASTER حين شعرت ضيقه من كلماتي عن السطو المقنن 
وليس عن الحملة الموضوعية التي قام بها ملتقى المهندسين العرب عن ظاهرة النقل بدون ذكر المصدر وتوثيق النقل 
وبشكل ود وحب له لما اعلمه عنه من خير " ولا ازكي على الله احد"

وارجو ان تعلم ان كلمتي عن السطو المقنن جاءت بعد قراءتي لرد اخي الفاضل CVLMASTER على اخي الفاضل محمود عياد في منتدى الادارة وما لمسته من ان منتداكم لا يمانع في نقل المادة العلمية حتى لو لم يُذكر عليها اسم المؤلف وهو معلوم الاسم, فهنا اصبح ما يشكو منه اخونا محمود حازم, فهمت انه معترفا به لديكم حين قال اخي الكريم CVLMASTER بالحرف:



> هل استخدمت مرة كتاب مرفوع علي المنتدي لأحد الكتاب الأجانب؟
> أعتقد أن الإجابة ستكون بالإيجاب، وبالتالي فأين حق الملكية الفكرية في توزيع كتاب ليس من حق أحد توزيعه سوي المؤلف‘


وكذلك مفهوم بقية رده الكريم بالمشاركة نفسها

هنا فهمت ان النقل بدون التوثيق مبررا وموافقا عليه
لكن
حين تبين من ردودكم هنا انكم لستم مع ذلك كمنتدى , اعتذرت عن اني فهمت بانكم توافقون على النقل بدون ذكر المصدر

اما حملتنا وحوارنا عن وضع اصول للنقل ونشر العلم
فاراها هامة لنا جميعا وفي محلها
ليس لاستفادة المؤلف وليس للتعريف به واعلانه ولكن 
لعدم تثبيط الهمم ولعدم مساواة من يعلمون ومن لا يعلمون
وحتى يبقى معلوما لدي شخصيا ان من يبذل الجهد لن يكون مثل من لا يبذل
وبالتالي
تكون النتيجة حث ابناء الامة كلها على العمل والاجتهاد للاضافة وللاعمار وبذل الجهد العلمي 

هذا هدفنا
وهذا هدف الحملة التي يجب ان تستمر
ويجب ان تكونوا معنا فيها بمنتداكم ايضا

فلقد لمست انكم تهدفون الى نشر العلم ورفع المستوى العلمي والمهني لدى الاعضاء
الذين هم جزء من لبنات هذه الامة

وعليكم نشر ثقافة النقل بالشكل الصحيح
وبشروطه الواجبة التي تؤدي الى استمرار المجتهدين في بذل جهودهم لصالحنا جميعا

​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (5 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز محمد البهنسى 000 أشكر لك مشاركتك المحترمة وأحب أن أكرر أنة لا مانع عندى من التعاون مع أى زميل رغم أن مستوى خبرتى وعلمى لا يرقى الى مستوى كثير من المشاركين ولو كانت مشاركتى فى شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل و التجهيز لة ليست على مستوى فسأقوم بالغائها فورا" مع تقديم الأعتذار للزملاء على أنى قد تسببت فى ضياع وقتهم بلا طائل أرجو أن ترى وتقرأ رد الزميل الطحاوى على فى الرسالة الخاصة وتحكم وتستطيع أن تقرأ ردى علية من خلالة هو أن أراد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=158104


----------



## محمد البهنسي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

يبدوا أننا لن نلتقي فلكل وجهة هو موليها فليستمر كل أحد في مسارة الي أن يقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا و أنا أتقدم بخالص الأسف للمهندس محمود حازم أن كنت قد انتقدته بشكل لاذع لا يتناسب مع خبرتة و لكنه ايضا انتقدني بما فيه الكفايه و كان كل همه اثبات ملكيته الكامله للمادة العلمية و هو ما لا أقبله أبدا فهذا ما أفاض الله به علي و بالنسبه للمثال فسأحاول تغييره بإذن اله تعالي و أعتذر عن عدم ذكر اسم المهندس حازم عليه ولكنه خطأ و كان لا يعدو كونه سهوا مني و لكن الامر سيتدارك بإذن الله تعالي و علي الله التكلان.
مهندس/محمود الطحاوي


----------



## محمد البهنسي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*إستدراك*

عناية المهندس محمود عياد

جزاك الله خيرا
لا داعي لفتح ملفات قديمه فنحن لسنا بصدد إثبات موقف بقدر ما نحن بصدد تغيير واقع و إصلاح ذات البين

كيف لنا يا أخي أن نتقدم و همنا ينصرف عن الأهداف العظيمة إلى صغائر الأمور و سفاسفها؟ 
سبقتنا معظم الأمم و نحن مازلنا نتعارك و نتشاحن و يهم كل واحد منا أن يثبت أنه هو الصح و أن أخيه خطأ؟!!!
و إن كان كليهما مخطأ فيجتهد كل منهما أن يثبت أن خطؤه أقل وطأة من خطأ غيره و أن خطؤه خطأ محمود أما خطأ غيره فجريمة لا تغتفر ؟؟؟!! هل ترى في ذلك حكمة بالغه؟

إسمحلي يا أخي الكبير كلاكما مخطأ و لا يهم من خطؤه كان أكبر فتلك مسائل نسبيه و تقديرك للأمور قد يختلف عن تقديري و بالطبع يختلف عن تقدير غيرنا و هكذا فهذه هي سنة الله في خلقه أن خلق البشر بطباع و عقول مختلفة فتباينت بينهم الأراء و المشاعر و الأحاسيس و ما تعده عيبا قد يستحسنه البعض فأنزل لنا الله الكتاب و الميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط و ليحكم به أهله و ليردوا كل صغير و كبير لله و لرسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم

الرابط الذي أرسلته لا يعمل لدي حيث أنني لم أشترك بعد ب 30 مشاركه كما ظهرت لي الرساله ولا أريد أن أراه فكفانا جدلا نريد نتائج
لسنا في محكمه و لا يهم من يفوز و من يحكم عليه و لو كنا في محكمة فكلاكما مخطأ و لكن في أشياء مختلفه و لا داعي للإستفاضه في ذلك
جميل منك إبداء إستعدادك للتعاون و الأجمل لو راسلت محمود الطحاوي بصفة شخصية بينكما بدون أن تطلع أحد على ما يدور بينكما أو لو إتصلت به تلفونيا لتتفاهما على إسلوب التعاون


أخي محمد الطحاوي لن أعتبر هذا قرارا نهائيا و سأنتظر إفاده أخرى منك عما قريب
لك أن تضيف مثال أخر إن أحببت ولكن لا تحذف مثال المهندس محمود عياد و إتركه و أكتب إسمه في المراجع كمرجع للمثال ( لتعطي كل ذي حق حقه ) و لتبرأ ذمتك أمام الله فهذا ما عليك أما ما هو لك فسيأتيك إن اديت ما عليك ( و ما كان ربك نسيا)

أخي محمود الطحاوي
و خيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام

أنتظر ردك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة موسم الخير الذى نحن فية تقبل اللة منكم الطاعات ورفع بها الدرجات آمين​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

رزقك الله أستاذنا و معلمنا محمود عياد . من كل أصناف الخير , و من كل بساتين المودة و الحب , و جعل العيد عليكم و على من تحب مباركا.
و رفع الله قدرك بقدر تواضع رغم سعة خبرتك العلمية و العملية


----------



## مهاجر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اقفل الموضوع لا فائدة من هذا النقاش

من اراد ان يضع مشاركات تفيد هذا الموضوع الرجاء المشاركة في الرابط المثبت في اعلى صفحات الملتقى

مع الشكر للجميع
أدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 ديسمبر 2007)

عزيزى _أبو محمد_ أشكرك كثيرا" لتفاعلك البناء فى هذا الموضوع وجزاك اللة كل الخير أحترم رأيك جدا" وأنا شخصيا" أحسست بمعنى الأنتماء لمجرد أن تفضلتم وطرحتم الموضوع للمناقشة أنت فعلا" أنسان راقى فى تفكيرك حريص على زملائك فى الملتقى وهذا يكفينى جدا" حتى لو تكرر هذا الموقف مرة أخرى أو مرات عديدة فسيكون موقفى مختلف تماما" لأحساسى بأن هناك من يقف مع الحق 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة هذة الأيام المباركة
التى تتجلى فيها الرحمات من رب العباد​


----------

